# Chocolate cake soap



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm still trying to decide - cupcake mold or smooth round mold?  Used WSP Chocolate Drizzle and it smells like brownies.  Had the hubby craving brownies all day.  I guess now I have to make the edible kind tonight!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Melinda they look decadent.  I like the smooth a bit more than the crinkle.  Fab job! 8) 

Paul


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I agree , I like the look of the smooth one! mmmmm looks good enough to eat with some whipped cream on top and a cherry


----------



## mare61 (Apr 13, 2008)

yummy!!!!!!

What is the chocolate drizzle made of? I made  chocolate soap with "Monkey Farts" scent and cocoa in the soap base, smells delicous too. What did you use a for a round mold? I sliced my soap, but I was searching for a different mold, but couldn't come up with a good idea. I love the look of yours!!!!


----------



## fladais (Apr 14, 2008)

i like the smooth mold too.  they look so yummy!!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I think I'm leaning a lot more toward the smooth mold now, too.  Reminds me a little bit of those chocolate molten cakes, or whatever they are called with the melted chocolate in the middle.  

Mare - Chocolate Drizzle is described as a blend of dark and light chocolate and vanilla.  To me, it smells exactly like brownies. Here's the link for it at WSP: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ce+Oil+106
The mold is actually just a silicone cupcake pan I got from walmart.  Cost me $9.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

There goes my diet! Thanks!

Seriously - those look yummy!


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2008)

oohh molten chocolate cake....I wish I had some right now... mmmmmmmmm with a little vanilla ice cream....ohhhhh ill be right back... lol


----------



## Chay (Apr 14, 2008)

I do not eat chocolate and even I'm tempted. LOL They look great!


----------



## tangled_panda (Apr 16, 2008)

Those look great!! Are they MP or CP?  They do look good enough to eat. . yummy!  I love the round one. . .


----------



## IanT (Apr 16, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> I do not eat chocolate and even I'm tempted. LOL They look great!




lol my dad doesnt either...sure its for different reasons than you though....If he eats chocolate he has REALLY bad dreams!! (weird huh!?!) hell wake up hollering or have dreams hes getting attacked by demon-squirrels and the like!!...he still eats it though sometimes, just not in excess ...lol


thought youd all enjoy that


----------



## Chay (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been attacked by quite a few things in my dreams but never a demon squirrel. Thanks Ian! I'll probably meet one when I fall asleep tonight. LOL


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hahahahahaha, demon-squirrels!

My dad is allergic to chocolate.  I live in fear that I'll inherit this allergy some day.  I can't live without my chocolate!!!!


----------



## IanT (Apr 16, 2008)

lol I would never wish a demon squirrel on anyone!!!  those things are probably pretty scary!! you should hear the stories of when he eats chocolate like he tells them lol....my sides hurt just thinking about the laughter that ensues lol....


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 17, 2008)

They look great and I like both of them. Imagine if you drizzled white frosting(soap) all over them! YUmmmmmy


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooh, pepper, thanks, that's such a good idea, I will definitely try that!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh... my... goodness...


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 25, 2008)

You should make the crinkle ones into peanut butter cups. They have that shape.


----------



## digit (Sep 26, 2008)

:shock:  Oh My!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breakfast in the shower. How fab!!!!!    

Digit


----------



## igbabygirl (Sep 27, 2008)

How did you do the drizzle on top of the cakes?


----------



## spotts71 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone here--- I think it depends on the look you want. I like the crinkle cuz it looks like peanut butter cups or flip the over and put some whipped soap on top like icing and yummy chocolate cupcakes!!!

molten chocolate cakes--- oh my I'm in heaven .....


----------

